# Relocating Heads



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I opening a ratz nest by relocating or adding a couple of heads in my own building? If I take something apart, is the whole system going to rain down on me?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just make sure you shut it off first and open the main drain. Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Just make sure you shut it off first and open the main drain. Lol


Oh my. Might need a bigger shop vac. Lol


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

And that water is going to smell funky. Shut it down, open the drain and take a large garbage can with you. I have had a few that also had black water in them that will stain.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Call your alarm out too, and put a clothes pin under the flow switch so you don't get a bell.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

It'll be alright! Just did 3 of these. Atleast they're new valves


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Am I opening a ratz nest by relocating or adding a couple of heads in my own building? If I take something apart, is the whole system going to rain down on me?


When I was working, sprinkler change out questions came up a lot. We always refused as that work was a different classification [insurance wise] than we had. The insurance company explained that more insurance was needed as to sprinklers not working during a fire. worse than that a premature discharge without a fire, was more of a culprit. Water can do a lot of damage. Check your coverage!


----------



## Jessedog11 (Feb 6, 2016)

Must be a new building, wait until you need your 5 year test!! Call your alarm company to go offline first or the FD will be their giving you a fine.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh my. Might need a bigger shop vac. Lol


 on a serous note we do keep a 1/2 inch ball valve on a two foot piece of pipe with a threaded end just for those times when you either didn't get the valve shut all the way or there is a big trap of water. Makes it easy to manage a bad situation. Just pull a head with a big trash an under it and when things go bad you just open the ball valve and screw it in the hole.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, send letters to company that inspects fire sprinkler system, to city fire department, and chief plumbing inspector about your intentions. That's what is required in NOLA, anyway.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> on a serous note we do keep a 1/2 inch ball valve on a two foot piece of pipe with a threaded end just for those times when you either didn't get the valve shut all the way or there is a big trap of water. Makes it easy to manage a bad situation. Just pull a head with a big trash an under it and when things go bad you just open the ball valve and screw it in the hole.


Good tip Rick. Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> Yep, send letters to company that inspects fire sprinkler system, to city fire department, and chief plumbing inspector about your intentions. That's what is required in NOLA, anyway.


We'll be getting plans approved by the city and fire marshal before proceeding.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't forget







Haha


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

In my county, you need a special fire sprinkler license, and before you touched anything with fire sprinklers you had to run it past the fire marshals...and any changes needed plans that where stamped..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Don't forget Haha


Not likely. Just a couple of 1 inch threaded drops.


----------

